

Best explanation of the banking crisis I've read - JohnN
http://www.moneyweek.com/file/39172/how-banks-got-trapped-in-a-vicious-cycle.html

======
Goladus
Anyone have a link that explains how to read those charts? They say "Total
assets and gearing" but I don't know what 'gearing' is.

~~~
optimal
No clue on the chart, but you might try Investopedia:

<http://www.investopedia.com/search/results.aspx?q=gearing>

